# Brand New FREE SPINS offer - US Players WELCOME!!!



## pjotter (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally, a new FREE SPINS offer - also available to US Players!

It's a Freeplay Bonus where you get $500 FREE and play for 1 hour... $500 FREE. 60 minutes. What have you got to lose! Maximum 60 minutes! Please read Terms and Conditions carefully before playing. 

Register at *Casino Pittbul*. Be sure to use Bonus Code FREE500 during signup to get this Exclusive Casino Bonus!

Once you have logged into the casino, you will be automatically awarded $500 in free casino credits.

You will need to place 100 or more bets within the hour to be able to transfer your winnings into your REAL casino account, so don't stop until you have reached this minimum requirement!

When can you claim your winnings? As soon as you have made 100 or more bets and won at least $20 over the original $500, you will be eligible to claim your winnings into a real casino account. Be sure to play a few different games. Who knows which will be lucky for you!

Visit *Casino Pittbul* now. The best offer in 2009!

Be sure to check out the rest of the *FREE SPINS OFFERS* from the other great casinos recommended by Pay-fair.com!


----------

